# Any odd or unusual fears (if that would be the correct word)



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

I was curious as to whether anyone else has a baby with an odd or unusual fear or something that sets him/her off?

Pukky would bark non-stop at the fence only on the eastern side of our yard. One day I realized he was barking at the shadows on it - the Big Green Egg and my own as I went to see what had him barking.

I have to wear a black soft sleep cast temporarily, and it took us several days to figure out he hated it when it was on the chair in the bedroom. He would growl at it.

Also worthy of his negative attention are our motorcyles cranked in the garage (nowhere else), his reflection in only one mirror (the cheval that reflects a tiny part of the bed he sits at), and big boxes.

They make no sense to us. LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

last year when we were in AZ we left our girls in the motorhome while we went shopping when we got back the fire alarm was going off, the battery needed changed, I have know idea how long it went off but now Matilda is scared of any strange sounds, like when I get a text etc.
She never was scared of anything, I feel so sorry for her I wish she could understand she is safe.


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

Poor Matilda. I don't blame her! At least you won't have to worry about her borrowing your phone to text some cute male Maltese! 

The thing that confuses us is that there is no reason for Pukky's actions. We wondered if he's just being Mr. Protective and somehow sees those things as threats?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> last year when we were in AZ we left our girls in the motorhome while we went shopping when we got back the fire alarm was going off, the battery needed changed, I have know idea how long it went off but now Matilda is scared of any strange sounds, like when I get a text etc.
> She never was scared of anything, I feel so sorry for her I wish she could understand she is safe.


Paula this happened with Alex with a printer. This printer started to make an awful noise when scanning and he got scared. I changed the printer. But then he associated that same noise with the noise coming from my steam iron and he never came close when I was ironing. 

Charlie is another story. He barks at any noise he does not know, at a car passing way up the street, growls at my clothes hanging in the closet. Not because he is scared, but he wants them to know that he is the king here.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Zoey seem to hate the direct tv dish in the back yard but only when she is in the house

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa is afraid of the chirp from the smoke/CO detector when the battery needs to be changed. 

And Sweetness, well, there is a monster in my shower that she is afraid of! She was sniffing around in there after my shower (nothing remained but water drops - don't worry there) and the Shower Monster attacked her. Water dropped from the shower head right onto her and scared the daylights out of her. So now, she stands at the entrance to the shower and stares at it to see if the Shower Monster is there before she goes in!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella used to growl at large outside trash cans and house flags. Made 5 a.m. potty breaks rather challenging when she was little. Nothing like waking up the whole neighborhood lol  .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Though Naddie has no issue approaching the water bowl.... she'll walk backward from it till she's more than a foot away before she'll turn away, staring at it the whole time. 

If there is something that has dropped to bottom of oven and 'burns'... Naddie gets worried... sometimes will even shake a little. She doesn't seem to be bothered if that happens on top of the stove.... so don't know what that's about!

Naddie gets 'freaked' at the chirping of the 'low-battery' warning on the smoke alarm.... Quincy so far doesn't seem upset about that but gets upset at the 'voice' that warns of the low battery on the carbon monoxide detector. ( I say 'so-far' because he didn't used to be fearful at all of thunderstorms but gets worried now...think he's picked up on Naddie's fears)


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lacie aka Bruiser doesn't have any fears really but since about one month old she wld pace along the bathroom wall sniffing looking up in the air....back and forth? Then she started doing this in the kitchen which abuts the bathroom. I thought she smelt a mouse in the attic so I called my pests company to see if that was the case...nope...nothing. She continued so I had my client who is a median come to my house...not telling her what she was doing and she said I had spirits that hover over the bathroom/kitchen, so I told her what Lacie was doing and she confirmed that they sense out ghosts....needless to say I am scared %#^*+ to be here now:faint:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Though Naddie has no issue approaching the water bowl.... she'll walk backward from it till she's more than a foot away before she'll turn away, staring at it the whole time.
> 
> If there is something that has dropped to bottom of oven and 'burns'... Naddie gets worried... sometimes will even shake a little. She doesn't seem to be bothered if that happens on top of the stove.... so don't know what that's about!
> 
> Naddie gets 'freaked' at the chirping of the 'low-battery' warning on the smoke alarm.... Quincy so far doesn't seem upset about that but gets upset at the 'voice' that warns of the low battery on the carbon monoxide detector. ( I say 'so-far' because he didn't used to be fearful at all of thunderstorms but gets worried now...think he's picked up on Naddie's fears)



Edgar is the same with the oven. He gets very upset, tail down, I sometimes have to put him in his kennel because he is so upset.

Mercedes is suddenly afraid of thunder and chirping sounds. Our refrigerator has a alarm when the door is not shut and when she hears it she runs in the office and gets under daddy's desk. Both girls hate the vacuum.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maggieh said:


> Tessa is afraid of the chirp from the smoke/CO detector when the battery needs to be changed.
> 
> And Sweetness, well, there is a monster in my shower that she is afraid of! She was sniffing around in there after my shower (nothing remained but water drops - don't worry there) and the Shower Monster attacked her. Water dropped from the shower head right onto her and scared the daylights out of her. So now, she stands at the entrance to the shower and stares at it to see if the Shower Monster is there before she goes in!


Awww that made me giggle.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Mine are scared of fire alarms and fire trucks. Last year there was a garage fire in our condo complex............ It was pretty intense. Babinka is freaked of thunder and lightning. Peppino at first didn't like the broom. Now I can't get him to stop chasing it!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie doesn't like certain noises, the chirp of the smoke detector sends him running outside, shivering and acting like a baby. He wants me to hold him...and the dude is heavy!

Also, the sound of my Ipad scares him (or hurts his ears also). I've fiddled with every gizmo in the Ipad and finally got all the sound off. ....but now I can't even play music on Pandora when we're away at dog shows because I can't figure out how to get the sound on!!

I don't think he's scared though, I think it hurts him for some reason.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Boomer is scared of the monster in the mirror, I had to tape a potty pad over it so he couldn't see it.


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

I am so glad to realize I don't have the only one! DH will take Pukky out, and I'll hear the barking. When they come in, the conversation sometimes goes something like this:

Me: What was Pukky barking at?

DH: The air, the grass, the invisible birds.

Me: Why?

DH: Because he's a dog and can.

LOL


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Ace hates the vacuum. If I don't vacuum one day I blame him. Lol. You know I didn't want to scare him.


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

Good one! It's all about our darlings anyway, right? :innocent:


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie is afraid of the monster in the fireplace (her reflection in the glass) she'll bark at it non- stop. I took a video that was 15 minutes long of her just barking at the fireplace. I finally had to stop recording out of fear for the memory on my phone. She is just relentless about it.

Her only other fear that I know of is completely understandable- she's afraid of the testing they do at ft. Lewis. It's pretty loud and when they do testing it's at all hours, and some of them shook the house we lived in. But fireworks and thunderstorms are just fine. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Jasmine so far seems to be fearless. Bella, on the other hand, hates riding in the car, the sound of thunder, and she will bark at the fire hydrant when she walks past it. Really, what dog is afraid of fire hydrants?


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie wants to attack and kill the vacuum cleaner.
He barks at bushes on walks.
He used to be afraid to go down stairs, until he was five and decided it was okay after all.
He won't eat food out of a dish or bowl. I have to put it directly on the floor.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

maddysmom said:


> Lacie aka Bruiser doesn't have any fears really but since about one month old she wld pace along the bathroom wall sniffing looking up in the air....back and forth? Then she started doing this in the kitchen which abuts the bathroom. I thought she smelt a mouse in the attic so I called my pests company to see if that was the case...nope...nothing. She continued so I had my client who is a median come to my house...not telling her what she was doing and she said I had spirits that hover over the bathroom/kitchen, so I told her what Lacie was doing and she confirmed that they sense out ghosts....needless to say I am scared %#^*+ to be here now:faint:


If you would not have mentioned it, I would have. Some dogs can sense spirits. Nothing to be scared of. I have a friend who has 2 chihuahuas. One sees spirits, the other one doesn't. She has had other dogs before who saw spirits. A few days before my brother in law died, Charlie acted strange in our bedroom. He saw something too and even more, smelled something. He was sniffing and sniffing, growling little barks against a corner of our bedroom. This happened twice. Since then no more. I guess who ever it was, was trying to warn us. Since then, it's quiet here.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Janine, this sounds crazy but it has happened with us too. Bella clearly saw "something" beside me not too long ago. She watched it move around not far from me and even went to the arm of the sofa to smell it. She was growling and quite agitated by it. It eventually went away and she was fine. I was on the phone with Mom and I have to say it rattled me pretty good that day. 

I have had experiences with this before while working in the nursing homes. It is quite common for the dying elderly to clearly tell you about the presences in the room around you. At first it scared me, but the details they provided assured me that we are just here with these beings coexisting.

BTW, our old childhood dog used to refuse to walk to one spot in our kitchen. HE WOULD NOT GO THERE. You could put anything in that spot and he wouldn't touch it. He would make a large distance from that spot and walk around it. It was incredibly creepy and always made me wonder what had happened right there. He was a tough old mixed breed dog who was incredibly protective - except when it came to that spot. He wanted no parts of it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

There has been something strange going on I'm my house since the day we moved in about 17 years ago. During my childcare hours, my house is open. My parents just walk in and come to the area where my childcare is. The door is pretty loud and then followed by a loud noise when shut. The dogs always bark when they come in, but stop soon afterwards. Every once in a while. Sometimes several times a week, or maybe twice a month, the door opens, dogs bark, but no one is there! I couldn't count the number of times that I have left my childcare area, or another room in the house to investigate and no one is there at all! It's funny the dogs know something is going on and they wait at the threshold of the hallway, but don't go in! They don!t seem frightened, but just waiting!!!We're so used to it that it doesn't bother us? By the way this house was built by a elderly man , as his wife's dream house, she died shortly after moving in.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> There has been something strange going on I'm my house since the day we moved in about 17 years ago. During my childcare hours, my house is open. My parents just walk in and come to the area where my childcare is. The door is pretty loud and then followed by a loud noise when shut. The dogs always bark when they come in, but stop soon afterwards. Every once in a while. Sometimes several times a week, or maybe twice a month, the door opens, dogs bark, but no one is there! I couldn't count the number of times that I have left my childcare area, or another room in the house to investigate and no one is there at all! It's funny the dogs know something is going on and they wait at the threshold of the hallway, but don't go in! They don!t seem frightened, but just waiting!!!We're so used to it that it doesn't bother us? By the way this house was built by a elderly man , as his wife's dream house, she died shortly after moving in.


Deb...there was an old couple that built this house too and the old lady died in the bedroom on the other side of my bathroom where Lacie is always pacing and sniffing...really freaky and for my psychic median to confirm that there is someone here is really crazy. When Lacie starts up I just want to run to my bed and hide under the covers:faint:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

After reading the spirit post I had to chime in. Last year my daughter found her then 2 year old daughter in the kitchen talking. She asked her who she was talking to and she said "the lady over there". Another time my granddaughter came and told my daughter to make the kids in her playroom stop laughing. The freakiest was the time my granddaughter started screaming in her playroom and said there were bugs crawling all over her and I guess she was flailing and slapping at these invisible bugs. She wouldn't go back in her playroom for weeks, but my daughter often found their cat in there just staring at the wall. One day when they were outside, they found a whole straight line of dead flies running the length of their house. They have since then, sold their house and bought a new one. They were too creeped out.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> After reading the spirit post I had to chime in. Last year my daughter found her then 2 year old daughter in the kitchen talking. She asked her who she was talking to and she said "the lady over there". Another time my granddaughter came and told my daughter to make the kids in her playroom stop laughing. The freakiest was the time my granddaughter started screaming in her playroom and said there were bugs crawling all over her and I guess she was flailing and slapping at these invisible bugs. She wouldn't go back in her playroom for weeks, but my daughter often found their cat in there just staring at the wall. One day when they were outside, they found a whole straight line of dead flies running the length of their house. They have since then, sold their house and bought a new one. They were too creeped out.


Ewww....that really creeps me out....I'm never ever going to sleep tonight::blink:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We met the man who owned the house before us(actually had him over for dinner) he was really sweet, and I'm sure that his wife was too! I'm not afraid at all! Our house before this had something going on too, but I didn't like it, one reason why we sold it!


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow. Love to hear these convos! Bailey will bark at almost anything new I bring into the environment. If I go grocery shopping and set down some detergent on the floor and leave it there she will bark at it non stop. A new comforter on the bed...forget it! She goes crazy! A stapler on the table..yup! LOL she's a little crazy about new things in our home until I bring it to her and show her its ok. She also hates dogs on tv. She seems to especially hate the car insurance commercial with the camel in it. Wow I'm feeling a little crazy myself writing this! 
Lastly, at my moms house I've seen and heard strange things there after an elderly friend passed away there....and bailey goes berserk there! She watches something that I don't see. She seems to follow it barking and her barks are strange. Little small constant barks not the kind she does when she hears something outside. I spent the night there and she barked at the corner of the room all night and nothing was there. Was it a ghost? I think so. Hard to explain it otherwise. Her head was moving back and forth following something. I even took a video of it to prove it to my mom. She was shocked when she watched it!


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm beginning to be thankful my house is a new build with no previous owners! Everything Pukky barks at, we eventually identify. Tonight was a new one... a wrinkle in the bed top sheet set him off. That one was an easy fix; we just straightened the sheet.


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Haha! He's as neurotic as Bailey! Not sure why the simplest things make them freak out! I guess eyre just learning the world ..slowly...lol


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Maddie is pretty fearless compared to everyone else's fluff. She hates thunder and has to be carried around for an entire storm. She doesn't really like when my phone vibrates and she'll leave the room sometimes if my phone is close to her and it goes off.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Bamalama said:


> I'm beginning to be thankful my house is a new build with no previous owners! Everything Pukky barks at, we eventually identify. Tonight was a new one... a wrinkle in the bed top sheet set him off. That one was an easy fix; we just straightened the sheet.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

maddysmom said:


> Deb...there was an old couple that built this house too and the old lady died in the bedroom on the other side of my bathroom where Lacie is always pacing and sniffing...really freaky and for my psychic median to confirm that there is someone here is really crazy. When Lacie starts up I just want to run to my bed and hide under the covers:faint:


If your medium can talk to the death she should be able to help who ever this is to move on to the light. Maybe even you could try when you see Lacie acting up.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Summergirl73 said:


> Janine, this sounds crazy but it has happened with us too. Bella clearly saw "something" beside me not too long ago. She watched it move around not far from me and even went to the arm of the sofa to smell it. She was growling and quite agitated by it. It eventually went away and she was fine. I was on the phone with Mom and I have to say it rattled me pretty good that day.
> 
> I have had experiences with this before while working in the nursing homes. It is quite common for the dying elderly to clearly tell you about the presences in the room around you. At first it scared me, but the details they provided assured me that we are just here with these beings coexisting.
> 
> BTW, our old childhood dog used to refuse to walk to one spot in our kitchen. HE WOULD NOT GO THERE. You could put anything in that spot and he wouldn't touch it. He would make a large distance from that spot and walk around it. It was incredibly creepy and always made me wonder what had happened right there. He was a tough old mixed breed dog who was incredibly protective - except when it came to that spot. He wanted no parts of it.


Yes I read a lot about this. And my mom started seeing things too before she died. A guy from our neighborhood in Houston who died from pancreatic cancer saw a little girl sitting on a chair in front of him. Most people dismiss those things and think the dying people are halucinating.


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

So far the ice maker is the only thing Henry is afraid of, although it could be more of him wanting to attack it. He is totally indifferent to most things. Here he is while I'm vacuuming. He just watches to make sure I don't suck up a toy: Dog vaccume - YouTube
He does the same with the lawn mower (but I don't let him stay out while I mow because I don't want it to fling something at him and get hurt).


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> Yes I read a lot about this. And my mom started seeing things too before she died. A guy from our neighborhood in Houston who died from pancreatic cancer saw a little girl sitting on a chair in front of him. Most people dismiss those things and think the dying people are halucinating.


I wish I could believe that it was hallucinations, but after doing senior ministries for quite a number of years - it is real. I have to wonder how that little girl was related to the man you mentioned (if at all)? One particular lady I visited with even described the "being" in detail, watched her walk about the room and then exit. She said that the woman used to live down the hall but had passed away. She was not confused about the situation in the slightest. It is scary to me when these things happen, but they have occurred to me throughout my entire life. My Mom would tell you it has happened since I was a small child (I think I had a Grandmother that used to have it happen to her a lot too). Needless to say, people don't like it when I have "dreams" about them lol. :w00t: I do have to wonder why some of us have this "drawing them in" ability? I'm a person of faith who chooses not to invite these "situations" into my life - I try to make them go away! It's not fun as far as I'm concerned :blink:. It clearly agitates our fluffs too and there's really no way to calm them down any more than we can calm down our own nerves when it happening.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> If your medium can talk to the death she should be able to help who ever this is to move on to the light. Maybe even you could try when you see Lacie acting up.


I'm not sure I believe in the whole ghosts thing, with that being said, I creep out when Lacie starts up. Besides...I know who's here...she said that Marie (previous owner) helen(cousin) and (matt, my daughters bf) are hanging around(all at the light)it is prob Matt...he was always lingering around the kitchen for food & then always in the bathroom afterwards


----------

